# Weird coincidence from the IF forums



## Autumn (Oct 7, 2008)

From IF TCoD when the forums were being moved.



			
				Lady Butterfree said:
			
		

> Okay, what the hell is up with a bunch of people having registered at the new forums last night?
> 
> I enabled registrations for testing purposes. I figured, "Hey, they all know we're going to be doing pre-registrations and stuff. It will be fine. I'll just do a bit of testing and then disable them again."
> 
> ...


original page

I find this pretty weird. o.o (if you don't know, the exact same thing happened when these forums were opened. :/)

EDIT: wait wait what I actually posted in that thread? But I thought I was one of the members who prematurely joined.

... No, wait. I joined three days later. The forums officially opened in June. -_-;


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Not sure if this could go anywhere else but meh.*

...eh? What? I'm not sure what you're trying to say with this. o_O Why is this ironic? Why does it matter now?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Not sure if this could go anywhere else but meh.*

you titled your thread with a self-deprecating note that you don't know where to put your thread?

what the hell come on


----------



## spaekle (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Not sure if this could go anywhere else but meh.*

I think the irony is in how that compares with this.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Not sure if this could go anywhere else but meh.*

that's not irony ):<


----------



## spaekle (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Not sure if this could go anywhere else but meh.*

Perhaps not, but it was the word she used. Did it effectively create a contrast between what is and what ought to be? :o


----------



## Autumn (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Not sure if this could go anywhere else but meh.*



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> that's not irony ):<


I didn't know what else to call it :[



			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> you titled your thread with a self-deprecating note that you don't know where to put your thread?


The title meaning I wasn't sure if it would be considered spam or something when I posted it. Really unclear, sorry. *goes to change*



			
				Spaekle Oddberry said:
			
		

> I think the irony is in how that compares with this.


That's right.

I just found it really odd that the same thing happened last time (and I completely forgot about it xD).


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: o.O This is weird...*

This title is no better, to be honest. It still says nothing about what the thread contains.

It would be more ironic if I'd said something completely the opposite, but as it is it's just a nice example of me being consistent and the members not learning. :P


----------

